# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Пишем имеющиеся продукты и в ответ получаем рецепт!

## GRAF

Предлагаю выкладывать здесь наборы продуктов имеющихся в холодильнике  и получать в ответ рецепты которые можно сделать из них, так чтобы было быстро, вкусно и сытно!

----------


## Asteriks

Имеем 2 яйца, кетчуп, макороны, капусту - и всё!

----------


## GRAF

Варим макароны и за это время обжариваем капусту. Яйца взбиваем, можно добавить немного соды, после чего выкладываем макароны на сковороду и заливаем яйцами, жарим постоянно перемешивая до готовности. Берем тарелку с одно стороны жареная капуста, со второй "запеканка" из макарон политая кетчупом! Есть сторого горячим. Соль и специи по вкусу. Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Irina

А если в холодильнике только мышь повесилась т.к. есть нечего, а водка не по зубам?

_Ирина добавил 30.11.2009 в 16:47_
Шучу, а вот с рецептами точно могу помочь, я думаю GRAF не против?

----------


## Asteriks

Сейчас проверим! Может, Графу такая помощница в самый раз?
Что у меня сегодня в холодильнике? Шампиньоны мороженые, яйца, сосиски (ой, скоро съедим, потому что любим могилёвские "Мишутки"), морковка, капуста, ягоды есть мороженые, пару мандаринок и свежие яблоки. Ещё есть майонез. Хлеб, батон, естественно. Кетчуп всегда есть. Ну вот! А, картошка есть.
Только не нужно всё сразу использовать, а то мышь уже верёвку мылит.

----------


## Irina

1. Шампиньоны обжарить, добавить к ним сосиски, соль, перец, залить взбитыми яйцами. 2. Сосиски натереть на крупной терке, добавить яйцо и 1ч.л майонеза,если есть сыр то и его туда же, смесь намазать на ломтики батона, сковороду с маслом разогреть и ломтики на нее начинкой вниз. 3. Яблоки разрезать пополам, вынуть сердцевину, посыпать сахаром, добавить ягоды и полить медом, в духовку минут на 10. Можно и посложнее рецепты если надо, но быстрее не значит хуже.

----------


## Asteriks

Замечательные рецепты, только я против смешивания шампиньонов с сосисками, сосиски убьют аромат от шампиньонов. И как-то мне яйцо к грибам не хочется. А с сосиской я так и делаю)) Про яблоки - ОТЛИЧНО! Буду пробовать.

----------


## Irina

Вместо сосисок можно подвареный картофель. хотя я сама люблю тоже просто шампиньоны.

----------


## Asteriks

Вот, спасибо, другое дело.

----------


## fIzdrin

огурцы,томатики,свекла да горох,
вот салатик,нате вам,лучше я не смог,  
ничего под водочку все и так пойдет,
эх,поднимим чарочку,опа новый год.

----------


## PatR!oT

капуста, морковь , лук ну и что можно добавить на ваше усмотрение  )))) просто хочется чегото легенького

----------

